# Désactiver la recherche automatique des MAJ iOs



## Membre supprimé 231161 (1 Octobre 2013)

Salut à tous,

Je cherche comment faire pour désactiver les MAJ auto de l'Ipad.
Auriez-vous une idée de la procédure ?

En effet, mon Ipad est en train de télécharger la dernière MAJ que je ne souhaite pas installer ...

Merci


----------



## Lauange (1 Octobre 2013)

Hello, il me semble que lorsqu'il la télécharge, il l'installe dans la foulée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (1 Octobre 2013)

Lauange a dit:


> Hello, il me semble que lorsqu'il la télécharge, il l'installe dans la foulée.



humm je ne crois pas ... et puis d'abord j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi il télécharge cela automatiquement alors que j'ai bien préciser dans Itunes que je ne voulais pas cette MAJ ! 


Mais ce n'est pas vraiment ma question. A savoir peut-on désactiver la recherche automatique des MAJ ?


----------

